# My Push/Pull routine



## VLP (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm gonna start getting serious about lifting so I put together a mostly push/pull workout routine. I'm not gonna assign any workout to a specific day but just do them in the order I post them. If I feel like I need an extra rest day I'll just push everything back one day.

*Quad Dominant*- Squats, Lunges, Step-ups, Calf raises

*Horizontal and Vertical Push*-bench press, Military press, dips, Arnold Press, Tricept extensions, burnout push-ups with weight on back.

*Rest/Neck-*neck bridges, and a few other simple neck exercises. (I wasn't sure whether to include shoulder shrugs or overhead shrugs to this day or put them with the push day. If anyone could help me out with that it would be great).

*Hamstring dominant-*Straight leg deadlift, Goodmornings, hamstring curls, turkish getup, powerclean.

*Abs*-Myotic crunch, bicycle crunch, prone cobra extension.

*Horizontal and Vertical Pull*-bent-over row, pullups, chinups, horizontal pull, bicept curls.


If anyone has any advice at all I'd be extremely grateful. I've always just done upper and lower body once a week so this type of routine is new to me.  Gonna get started today with quads.


----------

